# First Impressions & Makeup: What's your Take?



## greeneyedlady (Jun 8, 2011)

I find myself feeling like I'm in a tug-o-war with makeup and first impressions, and I'm curious to hear everyone's opinion and/or experiences. Here's my personal xp/thoughts/rants/etc!



Personally, I love wearing dramatic eye makeup--In particular, smokey eyes w/ falsies. When I see another woman with dramatic makeup, I'm always intrigued to see her application and color choice. I look at things with a creative eye, and try as much as possible to not ever judge people based on their makeup choices.

However, a few years (ok many years ......wuhh wuhhhh LOL), I applied for a part-time job at the local credit union. I was in my late teens. I dressed appropriately for the interview (conservative business attire, hair back), had good references and job xp to show, great grades, was polite,..in general "covered the bases."--or so I thought.

Didn't get the job. A friend of mine knew the HR people, and was able to dig up some intell as to why they didn't hire me. To find out, the one HR person said I "looked to sexy."

This REALLY bothered me; looking back I'm thinking it was likely my makeup choice for that interview that  caused the interviewer to not want me as an employee. I didn't have any falsies on (heck I never wore them when I was that age). I did, however, wear liquid liner. The person they ended up hiring wore little to no makeup (if memory serves). So that's my story. Let's hear your thoughts!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2011)

When I see a woman in her 20s to 30s with no makeup I think, "busy mom". When I see someone abusing white liner and they're Hispanic, I think Mexican gang banger. Older women with bright blue or pink I think stuck in the 1980s! LOL Most women I know tends to keep their makeup neutral.

Like I posted some place, I'm Hispanic and when I see other Hispanics wearing their makeup a certain way I can tell they're either Brazilian, Colombian, Mexican, American or some of Latin American nationality. Brazilian women tend to be wear more makeup but tastefully done while Mexican women and girls overkill with the white. Colombian and other Latin American women and girls are more neutral and soft. American Hispanics - depending on how influenced they are by their family and friends - tend to wear more neutral but do play it up. I've never met a Cubano (aka Cuban) but the women are alot like Brazilians and play up their makeup.





Ana Roza - Brazilian





Selena Gomez - American Tex-Mex with Italian.





Mexican Chola





Valerie DomÃ­nguez - Colombian





Gloria Estefan - Cuban


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 8, 2011)

> Mexican Chola


UGH  the only thing worse than this is Ganguro makeup lol. 

I think the only time I've ever been judged on my looks that I KNOW of is when I worked at Abercrombie 10 years ago.  I don't think I'm unattractive but I was usually forced to work nights or overnight because I wasn't white.


----------



## Pamella (Jun 8, 2011)

It sucks that it is this way but, interviewers and people in general tend to judge you based on appearance more so than the knowledge you have.  People assume based on what they see.  Assumption is the mother of all screw ups.

I would love to have ink up and down both my arms, but working in a courthouse, that would be frowned upon.....so I have to make sure that any ink I get can easily be covered.  The next tatt is going on the lower back/butt so the Judge definitely won't see it.   

I almost always stick to neutrals when it comes to my eye makeup.  Whenever I've  been interviewed, my eye makeup was even less than what I normally wear.  My hair is always wild and big (I love big hair)...but during interviews, it was more tamed.  I  always wore pants to interviews to cover up the tatt on my leg.  It was always after I was hired that I let myself come through as far as how I like to do my hair and my makeup. 

I remember hearing an interviewer say once about the girl who went in before me "smart girl, but wears too much makeup".  I don't get it either.  I don't understand what wearing "too much makeup" has to do with the work abilities someone does or does not have.  Unfortunately, those who are in the positions of hiring seem to think so.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> UGH  the only thing worse than this is Ganguro makeup lol.
> 
> I think the only time I've ever been judged on my looks that I KNOW of is when I worked at Abercrombie 10 years ago.  I don't think I'm unattractive but I was usually forced to work nights or overnight because I wasn't white.


LOL And the Mexican girls around here LOVE to look like that! It's worse when the eyeliner is white.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 8, 2011)

It's so creepy looking!!!  &gt;&lt;


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 8, 2011)

It is unfortunate that the amount of makeup you wear causes so much judgement, especially when in reality you know it's not that much... you know you're not going out there with a black smokey eye or a chola look on but someone will judge you based on how much makeup you wear. But regardless, it's a reality so you've gotta play your cards right!

I had a job interview last week and I wore far more subtle makeup than normal, honestly more subtle than I would even wear if I were just doing my makeup to go out for an hour running errands. A bit of neutral satiny peach on the lids, UD Buck in the crease, a tiiiny bit of dark brown in the outer crease, very thin line of black liner, mascara.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 9, 2011)

*ZadiDoll-*Well Not All Mexican Girls Look Like That And I'm From Los Angeles n The SGV  &amp; I Know Gang Bangers  There's A difference  Between Mexican Americans &amp; Well (because I have some respect) Other Mexicans  &amp; They Don't All look like that    And the Images are of Famous People &amp; Than One Not famous     Selena &amp; Salma Hayek (Both Mexican) Do Not look like that

*GreeneyedLady-* I So Know what you mean &amp; Because of that I got So Used to REALLY toning it down On Interviews because of that reasons So much so that once when I had a MU Job interview I toned it down , due to habit &amp; The Manager actually said "Wow I Actually like your makeup, Most girls come All glam'd up &amp; We expect that &amp; like to see what they can do, But this definitely works" lol  Its unfornutate but ppl do Judge based on MUSUBMIT


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 9, 2011)

I really try to not judge people on their makeup or appearance.  When I first started my job where I'm at now, I didn't wear makeup for the first year.  I remember talking to girls on the line and one in particular.. I was talking about makeup.. I told her, if she ever wanted me to do hers, I would love to try... she just brushed me off.. saying.. only she does her makeup.  Whatever.. she just assumed that I knew basically nothing about it because I never wore it.. well now.. since I wear it quite often.. I have her and other girls asking me all the time for makeovers.

And Zadi I am Mexican... and the only white eyeliner you will see on me.. is NYX JEP in Milk as a base.. and in for highlight and inner corners.....and I actually don't tend to wear neutral.

I also Luuuuuuuuuuurve my bright pinks.. and blues, but I'm defnitely not stuck in the 80s. I just adore bright colors!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *ZadiDoll-*Well Not All Mexican Girls Look Like That And I'm From Los Angeles n The SGV  &amp; I Know Gang Bangers  There's A difference  Between Mexican Americans &amp; Well (because I have some respect) Other Mexicans  &amp; They Don't All look like that    And the Images are of Famous People &amp; Than One Not famous     Selena &amp; Salma Hayek (Both Mexican) Do Not look like that


True not all Mexicans girls do but that's how the Mexican girls, from Mexico or whose parents are from Mexico, look in my area. They dress like cholas, do their makeup like cholas and try to act all tough like they're in gangs whether or not they are. This thread is about first impressions and that's unfortunately how the girls around here look and dress which has influenced and formed my opinions.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bonnie that's terrible! I guess I wouldn't put it past Abercrombie to do something that discriminatory, but still.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 9, 2011)

For some reason I love the chola look. I wouldn't wear it, but there is just something about it that I love. Those girls don't give a F about what people think... I like that confidence!!

And I have noticed that when I do all my makeup and hair... have on false eyelashes, everything, etc. I don't get taken as seriously, like most people think I'm stupid. I have pink bangs now, I used to have all pink hair. Most people assumed I worked at Hot Topic (not that there is anything wrong with that place, I do love it!). When I told them I'm an Applications Engineer at the huge cable company, their mouths like dropped open. It amazes me how people act towards me sometimes!!

I guess I get offended after awhile. I had to stop modeling because they all assumed I was some idiot!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL Amy - that reminds me of Abby from NCIS. She has wild hair colors from time to time (which I love) and her outfits are a mix between Goth and Punk. Love, love, love her and Garcia from Criminal Minds who also has her own unique sense of style.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 9, 2011)

Whether its okay or not - first impressions are a huge deal. I was a recruiter/interviewer and you won't believe the get-ups people would come in wearing.  To me, its a matter of respect.  The problem with too much make-up in an interview situation is that it can tend to be distracting and take the focus off of your skills/talents.  Definitely dress the part for an interview. 

I love good make-up - I really do, or I wouldn't be here trying to get my own too look better, but in some environments its just not going to work.  I wear way less make-up when I go to church than I do on a weekday - and I don't wear a lot of make-up to begin with!

Its funny, I had one girl I hired who wore very neutral make-up to the interview, dressed in business casual attire, etc. Her first impression was awesome! Our call center had a dress code which is why 1st impressions are so important - the call center manager was pretty strict about it.  She knew the dress code before she showed up for work that 1st night and although she never crossed the line in regards to the dress code she was pretty close! Goth makeup, spiked collar, leather skirt... we all had a good laugh on that one.  I hated our dress code, but the job attracted a lot of young people with no professional training to speak of (which was our target) and because of that they would show up in halter tops, daisy dukes, etc. We had high turnover, but the ones that stayed were awesome - they worked hard because there aren't that many office jobs out there that will take you with just a GED -  so it was worth it.  But first impressions ARE a huge deal.


----------



## AndreaRenee (Jun 9, 2011)

Whenever I see a girl with well done make-up I always think there's some artisty/creativeness to her and I love when people own their individuality and pay attention to themselves.

With poorly done make-up I tend to think they are trying too hard and are screaming for attention. =x

As long as it's applied well I don't see how anyone could think that it's 'too much' or 'too sexy'!





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually really like the Chola look! Not when it's this severe, but I think it can be tastefully done. =x

It reminds me of old school Hollywood.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the biggest issue I have with the Chola look are the eyebrows and lips. I will admit that I've seen non-Hispanics/Mexicans wear their eyebrows that way - typically much older women are the casinos and bingo parlors! LOL They are the same ones who still wear their hair in beehives or like styles and the bright blue eyeshadows. lol


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 9, 2011)

Kandee's chola look is cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





and Gwen's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AndreaRenee (Jun 9, 2011)

Gwen Stefaniiiii.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

Kandee's Chola look was terrible, sorry my opinion, while Gwen has been the only woman I've ever seen to pull the look off. I think Gwen is able to because it's softer colors and not the black or brown eyeliner with the black/dark lipliner. She paired a dark red liner with a red lipstick rather than a brown lipstick. Basically even if it is a Chola look what she's wearing is still "normal" colors and not the panda look. In Kandee's case it's the eyebrows again. She put glue stick to cover her natural brows to do that look and you can see it plus the brows are uneven and smeared. I think Kandee used either kohl pencil liner or a gel but most Cholas wear liquid except white liner which is a pencil liner.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 9, 2011)

I think Kandee is pretty, but not with that look... and I'll done the flame suit and say right off I can't stand her eyebrows! I love love Kandee though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh see now this is amusing. I am puerto rican..... I like to play with my makeup &gt;.&lt; I haven't spent alot of time analyzing the latin world and their makeup styles.... But eastern europe I can tell. Big differences between Russians/ Polacks/ Bosnians.

Oh, yeah my other have is polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh see now this is amusing. I am puerto rican..... I like to play with my makeup &gt;.&lt; I haven't spent alot of time analyzing the latin world and their makeup styles.... But eastern europe I can tell. Big differences between Russians/ Polacks/ Bosnians.
> 
> Oh, yeah my other have is polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what are the differences with eastern europeans? i find all this very interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

I have to agree with Angel on that. There is a physical difference between the Eastern European nationalities she mentioned. Another group whose make up makes them stand out... Travelers (best known as Gypsies). I'm absolutely shocked by their makeup - especially on young teens - but by the time these girls are 18 they're typically married. I'm also shocked by their clothes as well. They wear such revealing clothes at weddings, birthday parties, communions, etc while the girl in question (bride, birthday girl, communion) wear these huge dresses (which remind me of the pageant dresses in Toddlers and Tiaras).


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've ever seen a "gypsy" in real life.. is that sad?!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not sure if I've ever seen a "gypsy" in real life.. is that sad?!
It is in a way since the ones on My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding (based on a UK program) stated that their way is basically coming to an end. I love some of their old fashion ideas like the man should provide for the family but others like the women can't work, men don't clean/help with the kids and that they marry off their daughters at a young age I find to be wrong. Oh and the biggest one I have a problem with is that the woman defers to the man. I HATE that one in ANY culture since a marriage is 50-50 not what he says or what she says.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True not all Mexicans girls do but that's how the Mexican girls, from Mexico or whose parents are from Mexico, look in my area. They dress like cholas, do their makeup like cholas and try to act all tough like they're in gangs whether or not they are. This thread is about first impressions and that's unfortunately how the girls around here look and dress which has influenced and formed my opinions.


 Hmm..

Maybe its just has *more to do w/the style of the area you live in*, rather than where the people are from or their race.  I say this because I work in a poultry plant.. and we mostly employ immigrants.  Not a lot of Americans apparently like to get real dirty nasty jobs like this.  Anyways, 80% of the females in my age bracket.. actually, I take that back.  80% of the females that work on my shift period, are Hispanic and speak no English.  Most of them came straight from either Mexico or El Salvador.  Those seem to be the biggest countries represented.  I can tell you that.. at work.. and we definitely do not have any kind of makeup dress code at work.. Or I would have crossed it by now ha ha ha.. none of them come w/ "Chola" makeup.  A lot of them don't wear makeup and are very very naturally beautiful.. makes me sooooooooooo jealous.. and when they do wear makeup..

They usually look like Sammibz FOTD yesterday.  Exept for the one girl.. I forget her name.. Maria maybe.. She wears bright pink like I do and matches it w/her cute clothes.. So adorable.  I keep having to get onto her about her fake lashes though.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie that's terrible! I guess I wouldn't put it past Abercrombie to do something that discriminatory, but still.


Yeah it really lowered my self esteem and stuff.   One good thing that came out of it was when there was that mass lawsuit against them I joined in and got over 5,000 dollars


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good job!! Damn!!


----------



## AliciaMLay (Jun 9, 2011)

I hate how immediately one is judged based on makeup.  I feel that if the makeup is *well applied* most looks can be pulled off.  I LOVE red lipstick and wear it almost everyday, but I know that my particular face can make that work on a daily basis.  It is all about knowing what does and does not work for the individual.

My whole life I wanted to be a lawyer, but after college I realized I would never be able to look the way I want to in that career.  So I chose the freedom of retail cosmetics.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am a happy person because of it!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 9, 2011)

I knew I always hated A&amp;F for a good reason..


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I laugh at people who work there, they really haven't changed and they still pay min wage practically  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 9, 2011)

Off topic but since this whole "Chola" Talk Most of you here Are Newer to the Forums But We once had a Dare to be Chola lol HERE

btw iTS nICOLE  gOOD Points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but since this whole "Chola" Talk Most of you here Are Newer to the Forums But We once had a Dare to be Chola lol HERE
> 
> btw iTS nICOLE  gOOD Points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I read that somewhere... but couldn't find the link!!! If I ever won I was going to pick Chola... but saw it was already done lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL, those are great


----------



## imonabhaute (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew I always hated A&amp;F for a good reason..


Isn't the crappy clothing and knock you down levels of cheap perfume in the air enough?  The discrimination only adds to a gasoline fire for me.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't forget the deafeningly loud music...unless they changed that I have no clue


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AliciaMLay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate how immediately one is judged based on makeup.  I feel that if the makeup is *well applied* most looks can be pulled off.  I LOVE red lipstick and wear it almost everyday, but I know that my particular face can make that work on a daily basis.  It is all about knowing what does and does not work for the individual.
> 
> My whole life I wanted to be a lawyer, but after college I realized I would never be able to look the way I want to in that career.  So I chose the freedom of retail cosmetics.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am a happy person because of it!


Law is my dream career as well. I know how do look professional and still glam. Every time i interview with a firm though my mom has to remind me not to wear my usual eyeshadow


----------



## imonabhaute (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't forget the deafeningly loud music...unless they changed that I have no clue


I never went to one, I judged based on the walking by on the way to a better store.  I think I heard loud music last time I went by too.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gifHmm..
> 
> Maybe its just has *more to do w/the style of the area you live in*, rather than where the people are from or their race.  I say this because I work in a poultry plant.. and we mostly employ immigrants.  Not a lot of Americans apparently like to get real dirty nasty jobs like this.  Anyways, 80% of the females in my age bracket.. actually, I take that back.  80% of the females that work on my shift period, are Hispanic and speak no English.  Most of them came straight from either Mexico or El Salvador.  Those seem to be the biggest countries represented.  I can tell you that.. at work.. and we definitely do not have any kind of makeup dress code at work.. Or I would have crossed it by now ha ha ha.. none of them come w/ "Chola" makeup.  A lot of them don't wear makeup and are very very naturally beautiful.. makes me sooooooooooo jealous.. and when they do wear makeup..


Like I mentioned before it is how the girls in my area dress. These girls want to portray themselves as something negative because it's associated with the gangias and whether or not they are in gangs that's how they want to look.

Okay, went to look at the Chola thread and the look done by sooperficial with the white liner is what the girls in my area do. Sorry but I really hate the white liner! She absolutely nailed how the girls in my area do their makeup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

In regards to the OP... I had a somewhat similar experience when I went for my very first job interview ever at Afterthoughts. I remember wearing a cute skirt suit and makeup was on the neutral side, not heavy at all. Days after the interview I received a call letting me know I didn't get the job. I asked if why and she said "you were too dressed up for the role." I was gobsmacked.

In regards to the cholas, I think this type of group predominates in California. In Texas they are not seen as much as they are in L.A. some of those girls can be SCARY! Guys too.

Since moving to Europe I had to tone down the makeup and wearing high heels. Being Mexican American, I like to always be presentable. I used to do my make-up on a daily basis (colorful eyes not just neutral). Little by little I have toned it down cuz I feel weird. I have people staring in the metro. But I can't help it, it is in my genes. My grandmother is 95 and she does not leave the house without a bit of powder, blush and lipstick.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *arcybarrios* /img/forum/go_quote.gifIn regards to the cholas, I think this type of group predominates in California. In Texas they are not seen as much as they are in L.A. some of those girls can be SCARY! Guys too.


No idea what the girls in Cali do but that's the look up in my part of Washington state! LOL

Oh speaking of looks and first impressions.

Years ago on my local news was this very pretty news reporter. Very pretty but her makeup. I cringed at her eyebrows because she would draw them on with this dark brown liner. It was absolutely distracting. One day I saw her in person and told her, nicely, that her eyebrows were distracting because they were overdrawn and that she should switch to a wax and powder since it's softer and not harsh like the liner. A few days later when she was next on air she took my advice and switched. Much better and from my understanding, this was long before Facebook or that the station had a website, people responded better to her and eventually she got a job as a news anchor in a larger city. Least that's what the station manager later told me (about the response) since I did talk to him about her once asking how did she like her new job and if he had heard from her. Smallish town here.

Here's another local reporter. She's gorgeous but on the HD channel you can see she uses too much white shimmer powder on her inner eyes near the tear ducts and down her nose. It's really distracting. In this picture you don't see it since the picture is over exposed, she looks washed out here. But at least her eyebrows look natural not drawn on in the wrong color.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally my idea of what is appropriate for a job interview should really be what you would wear for a bridal makeup application. not overly done  but still beautiful...and definitely not shocking in anyway. i call the look i'm talking about "i'm a makeup artist who makes people look pretty, not scary" type look. for interviews i usually go pencil eyeliner in brown, and lighter but complementing beauty eyeshadow and face. usually just a glossed lip as well. I do this on purpose for myself because I am too aware of people perceive my makeup, and at a job interview I feel like I ought to be on equal ground with all interview potentials. Same thing goes with whenever I know I am meeting someone new, I have this really beef with being judged for makeup over who I am so I feel like I need to be super careful with important first impressions in many areas.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ I really do think people take you less seriously when you have on a lot of makeup or flashy clothes, etc.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Some* of these stereotypes are_ true_, but you'd be surprised. . .

-Most people think I'm _Mexican_ and I hardly EVER wear extreme makeup. And hardly anyone can guess what *I am*. . . Unless they know already.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I see a woman in her 20s to 30s with no makeup I think, "busy mom". When I see someone abusing white liner and they're Hispanic, I think Mexican gang banger. Older women with bright blue or pink I think stuck in the 1980s! LOL Most women I know tends to keep their makeup neutral.
> 
> ...


----------



## magosienne (Jun 10, 2011)

Most women in my country hardly wear makeup daily, apart from the eyes, but the shadows are neutral. Those who do wear something more extravagant, well they must be in the "business", or they just do too much, but most people just don't care, i live in a big city so i think goths get more frowns than i. I don't think i've ever been judged on my makeup for a job interview but considering i tone it down and wear a neutral face, i guess i am influenced too.

The law world in my opinion, especially lawyers, are just stuck up people. I never wear dramatic makeup at work, but if i want to wear colored eyeliner, i do.

By the way, i love Garcia from Criminal Minds too ! Her style rocks !


----------



## AliciaMLay (Jun 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HA good for you!!!  I'll live my law career through you then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow it was so interesting hearing everyone's responses. It seems like whether you see makeup through an artistic lens (or NOT), the bottom line is--other people will. I guess it's a balance/restraint issue as well....kind of a "time and place" situation. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 11, 2011)

This has been a funny thread to go through. I couldn't help but think of when I was working for a large medical corporation. At the time (1998), I was also "doing the Mary Kay thing" a bit. My boss would have to go down to the city (NYC) for business.  One time he came in the office after a trip to NYC and called me in his office, and asked me to shut the door.  Holy crap, I thought I was getting a pink slip for lunch.  So he says to me, "Listen... I need to ask you a question. You're in the makeup business. Is it normal for women to wear dark lip liner and light or white lipstick... or even no lipstick at all?  Because I see people doing this down in the city all the time and... personally?.... it doesn't work for me. Is there a reason for it?  Is it in style?"  I had to remember that I was in corporate assistant mode, and even though I wanted to burst out laughing at his seriously inquiring questions, I had to answer this professionally.... as not just a corporate rep but as a makeup professional as well.  

I told him, "I see it a lot. And to be honest? It makes me cringe. In MY opinion, it's not right. And if it IS in style?.... it's not my style and not how I teach customers to wear it."

He sat there deep in thought, I'm sure imagining the last girl he saw like this.  "I see. Thank you."

And that was that!  I will ALWAYS remember that day, as I advised a man, wondering if something in our world of makeup was right or wrong. He's lucky I just stopped when I did... I probably could have talked makeup to him till he fell asleep in his dinner.

But in the world of "first impressions", this man was thinking that some women he was meeting had weird lip liner on. It might not have affected how he thought of them on a professional level, but it was what he noticed first. 

I love my makeup, I wear it with pride, I believe I know how much is too much and not enough, and I think I do a hell of a job making myself look and feel the best me I can be. Honestly... isn't that what's important?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I love my makeup, I wear it with pride, I believe I know how much is too much and not enough, and I think I do a hell of a job making myself look and feel the best me I can be. Honestly... isn't that what's important?  
Loved your story and really liked this last bit!! Great way to resume things!


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 11, 2011)

I had kind of a similar experience to this. There was once this woman propositioning me about buying from Mary Kay and she was going on about how much she loved their foundations. I asked her if she was wearing it and she said she was wearing it. The foundation didn't look like it had that much coverage (on her at least) and her makeup was so simple (I don't think she was wearing any). I think when you tell people you are a makeup artist or sell makeup people expect you to look a certain way and be made up because you're selling your service. I wouldn't go to MAC and ask the SA about makeup if her makeup looked like crap...or get hair advice from someone who calls theirself a "stylist" while their hair looks like a nest of crap.



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really try to not judge people on their makeup or appearance.  When I first started my job where I'm at now, I didn't wear makeup for the first year.  I remember talking to girls on the line and one in particular.. I was talking about makeup.. I told her, if she ever wanted me to do hers, I would love to try... she just brushed me off.. saying.. only she does her makeup.  Whatever.. she just assumed that I knew basically nothing about it because I never wore it.. well now.. since I wear it quite often.. I have her and other girls asking me all the time for makeovers.
> 
> ...


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 11, 2011)

For me all of this makeup/work intersection is hard. I'm always telling my mom how i want to volunteer in the makeup room for our church productions (which are actually very elaborate schows). And how I's be really good at it. And a friend of mine who is lebanese is always saying I'd do well there, doing their bridal makeup and such. If you don't know what some of their brides look like i highly suggest going to youtube. Def will inspire.

But alas,I settle on a career of law. simply becuase I feel it will give me more of an income. I'm split brain, wired for both art and argumentation. I have also toyed with the idea of starting my own line. That would be a major undertaking but I have ideas for crazy colors, and whacky combinations of things.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KaytieBaybie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had kind of a similar experience to this. There was once this woman propositioning me about buying from Mary Kay and she was going on about how much she loved their foundations. I asked her if she was wearing it and she said she was wearing it. The foundation didn't look like it had that much coverage (on her at least) and her makeup was so simple (I don't think she was wearing any). I think when you tell people you are a makeup artist or sell makeup people expect you to look a certain way and be made up because you're selling your service. I wouldn't go to MAC and ask the SA about makeup if her makeup looked like crap...or get hair advice from someone who calls theirself a "stylist" while their hair looks like a nest of crap.



This makes me think of the people selling diet pills (around town, not tv) and they are not slim or fit at all.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KaytieBaybie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think when you tell people you are a makeup artist or sell makeup people expect you to look a certain way and be made up because you're selling your service. I wouldn't go to MAC and ask the SA about makeup if her makeup looked like crap...or get hair advice from someone who calls theirself a "stylist" while their hair looks like a nest of crap.


Agreed. I was always given the visual "You wouldn't go to a dentist with bad teeth, would you?"

If I am feeling good about how I did my makeup, how I'm dressed, the ATTITUDE I'm carrying with me that day, I never hesitate to tell people I'm a professional blogger in the makeup &amp; fashion industry. If I'm flying out the door at 7am because my kids missed the bus and I had to pump gas and someone I hadn't seen in forever asked me what I was doing with myself now?  "Oh, I'm a proud mom of two awesome teens" serves the purpose.

Good point, KaytieBaybie. VERY good point.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 11, 2011)

You know when I was about 12 I went to see a nutritionist and she was probably around 300 lbs.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 11, 2011)

If I remember right, my middle school and high school gym teachers smoked like chimneys and were about 70 lbs. overweight.........


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL, our HS gym teacher's name was Mrs Heman (he-men) and she looked like a muscular guy.  She was ex marine or something she scared the crap outta me!


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 11, 2011)

bwhahah you crack me up! I had a tennis coach names Mrs. Herman. lolz...



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, our HS gym teacher's name was Mrs Heman (he-men) and she looked like a muscular guy.  She was ex marine or something she scared the crap outta me!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 11, 2011)

Did everyone call her peewee?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2011)

what about the physical trainers who are way above the average weight but have clients to put them in shape?!?!?!


----------



## AliciaMLay (Jun 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me all of this makeup/work intersection is hard. I'm always telling my mom how i want to volunteer in the makeup room for our church productions (which are actually very elaborate schows). And how I's be really good at it. And a friend of mine who is lebanese is always saying I'd do well there, doing their bridal makeup and such. If you don't know what some of their brides look like i highly suggest going to youtube. Def will inspire.
> 
> But alas,I settle on a career of law. simply becuase I feel it will give me more of an income. I'm split brain, wired for both art and argumentation. I have also toyed with the idea of starting my own line. That would be a major undertaking but I have ideas for crazy colors, and whacky combinations of things.


I've really realized that having that balance is huge!  My husband and I just opened a skateboard store, and though I know everything about retail, I am not that into skateboarding myself.  Thank goodness I can still have my freelance career on the side or I would go nuts.  I say DEFINITELY volunteer for the productions, and Lebanese bridal makeup is beautiful and so fun!  If you can carve out a few Saturdays for that it will make your creative soul happy.  I would also love to start a line, but I would only do it if I had unlimited time and money.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm still shuddering through the first page of icky lipliner!!!

First impressions are necessary. I'd go for the made-up to look like your best you, but pretty darn natural. If you can for an interview always look around and figure out what people there look like because hey, that's what they hire. -- aka just substitute that black liner for brown, and no bright red lips unless you're going into a high-fashion or very fashionable job.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah it sucks that this world of full of totally judgemental people.  But what can you do huh, but play by their rules?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm Mexican American and have an innate fear of chola eyebrows. I use wax and powder for my eyebrows and usually check to make sure that they're filled in enough. They're naturally thin,so I'm a little paranoid about giving off that vibe, especially if I'm wearing a dark lip. I live in Washington and see the chola look from time to time, most notably on my cousin who has proudly sported that look for a couple of decades. The clown sized eyebrows seriously kill me. I can't even begin to imagine the beauty that would be a senior citizen chola.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find myself feeling like I'm in a tug-o-war with makeup and first impressions, and I'm curious to hear everyone's opinion and/or experiences. Here's my personal xp/thoughts/rants/etc!
> 
> ...


i don't mean to attack you, but i don't think it was ONLY because you were "too sexy". maybe they just had better candidates. maybe someone blabbered to HR who wasn't even in charge of hiring new people.


----------



## vicka (Jan 4, 2012)

i think people absolutely do judge you based on how much make up you wear

if no make up, most people think you just don't care

if too much most people think you are not too bright, not socially fit, or just slutty.

you have to wear just the right amount in most situations.  

sucks or not such is life, and if you want to win you have to play by the rules.

i'm loving the nars 2 set for a great neutral day shadow (although i haven't bought it yet)

a lot depends on the culture too. around here we have the russian women (i'm one too). they wear CRAZY amount of make up all the time, even to hot yoga class (and don't get me started on the perfume).  so when i'm in my hood which i usually am since my business is here, i can get away with a little more.  when i go into manhattan its much lighter because actually people in manhattan are pretty conservative.

this is pretty typical for a night out for a russian woman:







a "daytime" look


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 5, 2012)

I think we are going to get judged no matter what. You either fret about it or shake it off. I'm more of the eff it and shake it off type.

I've only had issues with being called Mexican/Latina and my nail polish, which I used to wear only dark colours. I had a witch of a boss once and she wanted to know why I wore gothic nail polish and gothic clothing. Okay, so I used to wear A LOT of black clothing.

I think most people call me Mexican because I heavily pencil and fill in my brows. Then when I tell them I'm not, I'm asked if I'm Native. I guess that's what I get for living in Oklahoma. I LOVE the chola look but I don't think I could pull it off. LOL!


----------



## divadoll (Jan 5, 2012)

When your First Impression consists of 95% appearance and 5% action in the first 10 seconds of meeting someone (that 5% is either a smile or a hello or handshake), it is hard not to overlook makeup.  It is after all, the first thing you see.  

Sometimes what you look like works for you and sometimes it works against you. It just depends on the 'eye of the beholder'.  

I have been fortunate that I have mostly been in the positive no matter what I was trying to look like.  I was in a position where I had gone to a job interview to please a friend who was also going to same job interview and begrudgingly ended up getting the job.  I have been fortunate to have a look that people can always interpret in a good way to whatever way they want to interpret.   I have the look and the perceived personality that I'd fit in well where ever I was.  I've been described as someone having characteristics that I would never have considered having but if they are giving my more opportunities because of their impressions, I'd gladly accept.


----------



## Doya G (Jan 5, 2012)

I think most judge with how you look (makeup wise) and how you dress up. My best friend landed a good engineering job before she used to cover her hair with Hijab.

by her joining date, she was a different person only because she had her hijab on. She heard lots of jokes and snarks about how she wont make it because she was only hired for her looks.

I used to reassure her more than once that its not true, she's a really smart and hard working girl.

and anyways, she looks as sexy with her hijab on as without. and hamdullilah, she's now being promoted and getting bonuses.

I know this is a slightly different, but I think we ourselves tend to think that appearances do matter, and we tend to judge ourselves and others.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you think she would have been hired if she showed up at the interview in her hijab? 



> Originally Posted by *Doya G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think most judge with how you look (makeup wise) and how you dress up. My best friend landed a good engineering job before she used to cover her hair with Hijab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 5, 2012)

I do notice someone's makeup if it's applied pretty.  As far as style, I'm pretty open-minded when it comes to makeup, so again I'd be checking out application, color, etc.  

I have had a woman at my kids' school tell me she liked my eye makeup.  That totally made my day!  I was just getting into the habit of experimenting and doing my makeup daily, so it was nice to hear.  

I got another compliment from an unlikely source.  I had just received my UD 15th Anniversary palette, and was trying out lots of looks (on this day I think I was using junkshow).  Anyway, I was volunteering in my daughter's kindergarten classroom.  A little boy kept staring at my eyes.  Then he said, "You have really pretty eyes".  I know he was referring to my eye makeup though, because it was very vibrant that day.  It was Cute.


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel depressed when I see a woman with makeup like this.  It's like they want to be feared rather than liked or loved and that is really sad.  I rarely see anyone who takes it to this extreme though.
 



> Mexican Chola


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was thinking that teenager sounds too young to be working at a credit union, even with work experience!  I think the best job of all the jobs I had during my teenage years was probably cashier at JCPenney, lol. Still, it's definitely inappropriate for an HR person to ever describe a job candidate as "sexy."
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't mean to attack you, but i don't think it was ONLY because you were "too sexy". maybe they just had better candidates. maybe someone blabbered to HR who wasn't even in charge of hiring new people.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking that teenager sounds too young to be working at a credit union, even with work experience!  I think the best job of all the jobs I had during my teenage years was probably cashier at JCPenney, lol. Still, it's definitely inappropriate for an HR person to ever describe a job candidate as "sexy."



maybe the hr person was incompetent. dand id the hr person really say sexy? who knows what reasons they had. i never heard of an hr person (and i worked in hr) giving out the real reason to be honest.

google askamanager, she gives great advice and answers interesting questions on job searching an such. in fact, when i was unemployed last i one day read what probably as her ENTIRE blog, rewrote my entire resume, CL and attitute towards job hunting. i applied at my current job, got an interview 2 days later (the appointment) and got the offer literally 2 days after the interview. i couldn't believe it!

i've only had real jobs since i was 18, the one i have right now i like best. haha. actually my first job at 14 (under the table, of course) was typist for a small real estate guy! and i worked at a smoothie bar for 2 years, that was easy as hell. and i learned so many recipes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  yum!


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 6, 2012)

This has been such an interesting read! Personally, I've always tried to go as natural looking as possible when I'm going in for a job interview; for every job I've had, I've always tried to dress nicely and look polished. I've only had one job where my boss made comments to me about the way I looked. I worked for the dean of engineering in undergrad, and some of the women who worked in the office with me thought the way I dressed was totally inappropriate. Mind you, the things they found "extremely offensive" were my green Chuck Taylors and the leggings I wore under my skirt so my bum and thighs weren't at risk of hanging out. Needless to say, I found a different job where petty things about my appearance weren't major office issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what I'd do if I was not allowed to wear chuck tailors to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only time that I'm obligated to wear business wear is when I go to another office and do training or outreach sessions.  Then I have to represent. 

Next week its business cloths for me for 3 days...I'll wear my regular clothes while travelling, I'll suck it up with the jackets, dress pants and skirts and dress for 3 days.  I still do believe that makeup/dress and demeanor is all part of people's first impressions.  I need to make sure that the 100+ people that I make contact with will have the first impressions that I am knowledgeable and worth listening to.  



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has been such an interesting read! Personally, I've always tried to go as natural looking as possible when I'm going in for a job interview; for every job I've had, I've always tried to dress nicely and look polished. I've only had one job where my boss made comments to me about the way I looked. I worked for the dean of engineering in undergrad, and some of the women who worked in the office with me thought the way I dressed was totally inappropriate. Mind you, the things they found "extremely offensive" were my green Chuck Taylors and the leggings I wore under my skirt so my bum and thighs weren't at risk of hanging out. Needless to say, I found a different job where petty things about my appearance weren't major office issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrspotter (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess the only thing I really notice/judge about other women and their makeup is when they are older and either 1.) wearing way too much makeup 2.) wearing the wrong sort of makeup and it doesn't help their faces and it just sinks deeper into their wrinkles

I don't really mind bright colors WHEN the time is appropriate, like late at night, at a bar, etc. If it's in the work place that leaves me a little :/

The fact that the company didn't hire you based on your looks is discrimination.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 7, 2012)

I second that. I'm sure you were well-qualified and everything, but I doubt makeup was the reason you didn't get the job; I'm sure you did great at the interview, but just think of how many other people you were competing with. imo when it comes to interviews, I feel like the only thing that should stand out is what you have to say--not your clothes, makeup, etc (unless you're selling your image). of course you want to look polished and everything, but you don't want to be referred to as "that chic in the short red skirt and neon makeup" or something. I don't have much experience with interviews so I don't know if that's how it really works, but that's just advice people told me.

how you dress and how you present yourself somewhat depends on context--there are some situations where things are more appropriate, and others where they stand out. my employer was telling me about how at her xmas dinners (she's around 60, mind you) one of her nephews' girlfriends _always_ wore fishnets and short-short skirts and bright makeup--she was a sweet person, but because of how out-of-context her apparel was, that's what stood out in people's first impressions. but on the other hand, you could say props to her for being true to herself and not hiding anything--I guess it just depends on perspective.



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't mean to attack you, but i don't think it was ONLY because you were "too sexy". maybe they just had better candidates. maybe someone blabbered to HR who wasn't even in charge of hiring new people.


----------



## Doya G (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you think she would have been hired if she showed up at the interview in her hijab?




That's a good question. I would love to say yes, but I really can't say.

All I can say, is that years ago, Hijab was an issue for us. You'd still find companies that would hire based on your Hijab. Some prefer women with Hijab, and some dont.

I think it's because a lot feel uncomfortable around women with Hijab and what they "think" it represents. They would be unsure of how act or talk to one without feeling they have crossed some line.

I remember I was hired by an English based company, and it was my English Boss's first visit to an Arab country. He was very unsure on how to be with me at first , but found that I'm really flexible. we talk about movies, music,  I have make up on.. etc.. I dont have "rules" or anything of that sort. He did ask a lot about my culture and religion though. 

So my best friend, with or without hijab, is still as fashionable, as cool as ever.. and is really good at her job. So hopefully she was hired for that. and not based on her "Hijab".


----------

